# Here's My Babies!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are six days old today! This link will take you to a few more pics of them: 6 Day Old Babies










Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH goodness.......I think Mom was messing with the milk man!!! LOL

Ebony and Ivory.............they sure are cute and as different as.....ummm......night and day.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

You ladies are making me so JEALOUS...I like them twins...Gorgeous pigeons...I can't wait for mine...Ugh!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ebony and Ivory is right! I am quite positive that nobody but the presumed Daddy of these two could have had anything to do with things! The parents have been housed separately for years as they would get the poop beat out of them if in with the 100% able bodied birds. Thus, I KNOW that these babies are the "pure" offspring of the Mom and Dad.

It will be interesting to see how the babies turn out. I'll also try to get some good photos of Mom and Pop, but neither is particularly tame even after all the years they have been here and aren't very keen on photo ops .. they did, however, tolerate me kidnapping the babies for a few minutes for photos.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What healthy, adorable looking babies!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> What healthy, adorable looking babies!


Yep! The Mom and Dad are doing a terrific job of raising these two little munchkins!

Terry


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ferals or Homers?*

Terry, are those babies came from feral rescues you got or from homers? Just can't take my eyes off from those 2, I can't wait to see mine...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pegasus said:


> Terry, are those babies came from feral rescues you got or from homers? Just can't take my eyes off from those 2, I can't wait to see mine...


Those are babies from two ferals that were rescues and that have been here with me for a number of years. They are not able to be in the general population as they get seriously beat up on by the birds that are not as disabled as they are. They have tried numerous times to hatch a clutch without success, so this time was their lucky time. Both the parents are somewhat unusual in color .. both have a good deal of brown in their wings, and the Mom is very "sooty" looking. I was surprised to see the babies looking so different from one another, so it will be interesting to see what the little ones look like when grown.

As a rule, I don't allow the rescues (whether they are feral, homers, show or whatever) to have babies as I get literally a couple of hundred of incoming pigeons each year and just cannot let them all have babies. Once in awhile there is a pair like this that I just can't deny them the chance to have one clutch. Same with some of my very, very special birds like Traveler .. he was with me for years and years before he chose a mate, and at his age, I would have welcomed as many babies from him as he could manage. Traveler only managed to have two babies, but they are so very special to me.

I hope you will be posting LOTS of pictures of your babies when they start arriving .. aside from a duckling, there isn't much in the bird world as cute and precious as a baby pigeon or dove!

Terry


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Traveler only managed to have two babies, but they are so very special to me.
> 
> I hope you will be posting LOTS of pictures of your babies when they start arriving .. aside from a duckling, there isn't much in the bird world as cute and precious as a baby pigeon or dove!
> 
> Terry




I sure will, I just can't wait til next week for my 1st set to hatch,1 egg from 707 the hen from Lovebirds & the other one is the Lumachi cock (Hapyco Loft) that Reti sent me... I want to see how cute are their babies...

If you don't mind me using Traveler's name to one of my new ones soon...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pegasus said:


> I sure will, I just can't wait til next week for my 1st set to hatch,1 egg from 707 the hen from Lovebirds & the other one is the Lumachi cock (Hapyco Loft) that Reti sent me... I want to see how cute are their babies...
> 
> If you don't mind me using Traveler's name to one of my new ones soon...


Traveler and I would be honored!

Terry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

They are really very different in looks! Wonder if they are just as different in their temperaments.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

SueC said:


> They are really very different in looks! Wonder if they are just as different in their temperaments.


I suspect they will be .. the dark one is quite aware of everything going on while the light one snoozed through the whole photo shoot! 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, they are adorable. I know you love black pigeons, so I hope the one is solid black for you.

We had to take away two eggs this morning that our great pet Jimmy Jack laid and replace with dummies. She is mated with our big King, Crystal and I would love to keep their babies but just can't and handle the ones that come in too.

I'm like you though in allowing certain ones to sit their eggs. If our Katrina (who is mated with our English Carrier Lucas) could successfully hatch two eggs we would welcome them with open arms but so far none have been fertile. She is about 8 years old now and until a few months ago had never laid an egg.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

A couple of real cuties you got there, Terry.  

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

a very cute couple of little butterballs you got there ,cant wait to see them with feathers


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look/read everyone! The feral parents are doing a terrific job of caring for these two babies, so I'm just sort of being a buttinski Grandma from time to time to assure that all is well.

Maggie .. I so hope that your Katrina and Lucas can have and raise at least one clutch. I cannot even begin to tell you how much it meant to me for Traveler and FanFan to be able to have babies nor how much I cherish their babies.

Terry


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*08 babies*

These are the last two to hatch in 08, they where about 6 days old also when I took this picture.>Kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pattersonk2002 said:


> These are the last two to hatch in 08, they where about 6 days old also when I took this picture.>Kevin


CUTE!! But, aren't they all????????? LOL.........


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

so adorable!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Those are babies from two ferals that were rescues and that have been here with me for a number of years. They are not able to be in the general population as they get seriously beat up on by the birds that are not as disabled as they are. They have tried numerous times to hatch a clutch without success, so this time was their lucky time. Both the parents are somewhat unusual in color .. both have a good deal of brown in their wings, and the Mom is very "sooty" looking. I was surprised to see the babies looking so different from one another, so it will be interesting to see what the little ones look like when grown.
> 
> As a rule, I don't allow the rescues (whether they are feral, homers, show or whatever) to have babies as I get literally a couple of hundred of incoming pigeons each year and just cannot let them all have babies. Once in awhile there is a pair like this that I just can't deny them the chance to have one clutch. Same with some of my very, very special birds like Traveler .. he was with me for years and years before he chose a mate, and at his age, I would have welcomed as many babies from him as he could manage. Traveler only managed to have two babies, but they are so very special to me.
> 
> ...


I think that is so neat you let them hatch some babies, I have heard that it can be good thing for them for there well being vs denying them of it all the time....at least that is what a well known breeder has told me...That was Anne Ellis I do believe.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well...they sure are a couple of healthy little cuties!!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

they are little sweethearts,have they got names yet?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Fantastic, Terry!

Looks like the dark-beaked one has a white beak tip.

*Vanilla/Pidgiepoo* had a white-tipped beak, and his sibling *Chocolate* had a dark-tipped beak (my baby pigeon rescues in 2004).

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the additional posts! I haven't named them yet, but it is quite likely that Ebony and Ivory still stick even though Ivory is probably going to be mostly gray, and it's quite possible that Ebony won't be black .. guess we'll just have to wait and see!  Ebony does have a white tipped beak and Ivory has a dark brown tipped beak (at least at this point, those are the colors).

Cute babies you have there, Kevin! Congratulations!

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Terry, How do the parents look like? Do you have it in your album?

Renee, hahaha! You have a naughty imagination!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

RodSD said:


> Terry, How do the parents look like? Do you have it in your album?


No, I don't have any photos of the parents (that I know of) .. will have to get some. The Mom looks very "sooty" .. like she is dirty with grease and soot, but she isn't .. it's just her coloration. The Dad has a good amount of brown in his wings. They are both ferals but kind of unusually colored for ferals. I really was surprised to see the babies come out as one so very dark and the other so light. We'll be seeing what we end up with. I'm just happy that the babies are healthy and that the parents are taking such great care of them!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh Terry, they are adorable. I love the difference in their looks. I hope you'll share lots of photos of these two as they grow. Ebony and Ivory would be perfect names. Someone mentioned that you have a fondness for black pigeons. They're my favorite. Hope he/she stays black. (fingers crossed). However they turn out, I know they'll be beautiful.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I do have a very special fondness for self black pigeons .. I LOVE them! The very first baby I ever got and raised was (and is ) a solid black pigeon. His name is Ptero (short for Pterodactyl), and he was 8 years old this past November!

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

WOw, don't know if you heard about that couple who has 2 sets of twins two of the twins have a darker skin tone and the others are lighter. Looks like you've got the same thing with these 2....they're so cute!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

They are so cute I'm sure are going to be very good looking when they got all the feathers, but I can tell from now that are cute and adorable.

Ivette


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*10 Days Old And Growing Like Weeds!*




























Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They are so sweet............


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

AAAAHHHHHHHH!!! 

I'm going nuts seeing more babies....

Calm down Oliver, it's not the end of the world for you.... I'm hearing little voices LOL...

Cutie, cutie, little feathered friends...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Poor Oliver .. suffering baby pigeon deprivation .. I'm sure your birds will be curing this problem for you very shortly!  

Looks like little Ivory is wearing some food in today's pic .. ooooops! 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like they're holding hands! Isn't that adorable. Check out the little feet. They ARE holding hands. LOL>


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

hmmm now Im really wondering what that lighter colored one is going to turn out to be


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

they are bright and alert looking,whover said baby pigeons were ugly is so wrong(i have heard it said and these little guys prove how cute they are)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the additional comments! I'm a proud Grandma!

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very cute birds!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an upper - cute, healthy, baby pigeons enjoying a sun bath!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awww! Aren't they cute. I completely agree about letting them have a set of babies. I felt the same way when Homer, at age 10, found his youngster wife and had some oops babies. I didn't feel too "oops" about it. 



TAWhatley said:


> Well, I do have a very special fondness for self black pigeons .. I LOVE them! The very first baby I ever got and raised was (and is ) a solid black pigeon. His name is Ptero (short for Pterodactyl), and he was 8 years old this past November!
> 
> Terry


My Gonzo was my first and he's all black. He also just turned eight this past November!  Maybe Gonzo and Ptero are long-lost twins.


----------



## 中国小黑鸽 (Dec 26, 2008)

it is a pity I can not open the web


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful. They remind me of milk and chocolate.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Will try to get pics tomorrow .. I think Ebony is actually going to turn out black, but I think Ivory might be RED! We'll see!

Terry


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*mom/dad*

Mom & Dad just watching out, I give up on day's old I did not write the b/d down.>Kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Mom & Dad just watching out, I give up on day's old I did not write the b/d down.>Kevin


They are adorable. I would make a guess and say, by what I can see in the pics, that they are around 16 to 18 days old. Hard to tell really.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

*Ceramicgirl's Squabs*

Just had to show off my little ones, they are 3 wks old in this picture, we got snap on bands on them just before these pics were taken. I have my phone no. on the bands. 

I do have a couple questions.

1. what is the proper way of picking them up?

2. How old before the the female will lay eggs?

3. how old before they will even try to mate?

my questions because, I am new to this, and I do not know how to sex these guys. Fussbudget acts like a male, and Babe acts shy like a female.

and a cyber friend is asking me all kinds of questions too. :O)

Sorry, but I think I posted this in the wrong place. ooppppssss


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

thats is a perfect family photo  love the way they are all looking the same way ... jeepers creepers where'd you get them peepers hehe


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

ceramicgirl said:


> Just had to show off my little ones, they are 3 wks old in this picture, we got snap on bands on them just before these pics were taken. I have my phone no. on the bands.


my oh my they sure are chubby in the cubby lol cute cute cute love the little log cabin  I will let Renee answer your questions shes much better at that but some will start to breed as soon as 4 months though they dont make great parents at that age so would hold off letting them breed for at least 8 months or more ,hens can lays eggs easily at 6 months old  and heres a link to how to hold them http://www.ehow.com/how_2126326_hold-pigeon.html and here too http://www.pigeonbasics.com/articles/article41.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ceramicgirl said:


> Just had to show off my little ones, they are 3 wks old in this picture, we got snap on bands on them just before these pics were taken. I have my phone no. on the bands.
> 
> I do have a couple questions.
> 
> ...



1. If you're talking about picking the babies up........I just slide my hand underneath and lift them up.

2. Mom will usually lay another set of eggs when the babies are between 14 and 18 days old. 

3. These babies won't mature enough to start mating until around 4 months old. Sometimes they'll start showing off earlier than that, but the earliest I've ever had a hen lay an egg is 4 months old, AND, if that happens, it's best to just replace the eggs with plastic ones. She's not old enough at 4 months to be relied on to take care of babies. IMO, you should wait until they are AT LEAST 10 months old and 1 year old is even better.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

thank you on that info, and thanks on the compliments, they are chubby little things, that one by itself is my FussBudget, he huffs & puffs when I come near him, but sits there as I pick him up in that picture he has his feathers all puffed up tried to snap at me but changed his mind.


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

thank you, I will be giving them away to our 4-H poultry program, my mom has already laid two new eggs, I replaced them with the wooden ones, my friend gave me, she finally pushed them out of the nest and has not laid any more, I watch every day, as I do not want any more babies right now, until I know I can find homes for them. 
as for picking them up, that is what I do with FussBudget, and he just lays down onto my hand and lets me pick him up, as for Babe, I; do that, but I also have to put my other hand over her wings, as she flops around and tries to get away. when I do release her, she goes running to mom and hides behind her, and then mom groons and grooms and loves her. a true mommma's baby. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

see that is why Renee is better at answering the questions lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Mom & Dad just watching out, I give up on day's old I did not write the b/d down.>Kevin


They're cute. What are they?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Mom & Dad just watching out, I give up on day's old I did not write the b/d down.>Kevin



What a wonderful picture of the family. I almost overlooked the smallest one though!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Well, well, well ...*

Time for new names, I think!










They are 13 days old today, and what a difference a few days has made! 

More pics here and also some showing the coloration of the Mom and Dad: 13 Days Old

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely babies Kevin and Ceramicgirl! Congratulations on your grandfids!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Ohh!!! A red head! How adorable. They sure do grow up fast, don't they!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*babies*

Jay, I was waiting for someone to ask what they were but was also thinking most would know. The parenants are two of four birds that where given to me by another member on this site, they are Serbian highflyers, he has me hooked. He is also giving me all the information I need for flying and traping these birds but I think I am going to be afaird to let them out the first time. 
I have read so many stories on here I am sure I will only let a few out at a time,I was talking to man that bought rollers ($20each) a few weeks later he let them out, he said they where beautiful, they went straight to the clouds but that was the last he seen of them, I had to laugh but on the other hand my turn is coming>Kevin


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Jay, I was waiting for someone to ask what they were but was also thinking most would know. The parenants are two of four birds that where given to me by another member on this site, they are Serbian highflyers, he has me hooked. He is also giving me all the information I need for flying and traping these birds but I think I am going to be afaird to let them out the first time.
> I have read so many stories on here I am sure I will only let a few out at a time,I was talking to man that bought rollers ($20each) a few weeks later he let them out, he said they where beautiful, they went straight to the clouds but that was the last he seen of them, I had to laugh but on the other hand my turn is coming>Kevin


Well they're pretty birds, and I know I would be afraid to let them out. That's funny. I get a mental image of you, letting out only a few at a time. It would take you all day. 
Maybe that other guy didn't train them right, or maybe they were older, and flew off. Poor guy. Anyway, I'd worry too.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you! I love seeing pictures of babies, they are so sweet.

Phyll


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*17 Days Old!*

Ebony










Ivory










Additional pics of them here as well as their parents and Little Red Peep: Ebony, Ivory, Parents, and Peep

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They sure are growing fast. And they're so cute. It'll be interesting to see how they look later on.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sweet babies...........They DO grow up fast.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a handful o' squabbies! Love those sweet little beaks! Parents are also lovely.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> .. aside from a duckling, there isn't much in the bird world as cute and precious as a baby pigeon or dove!
> 
> Terry


This is so true, and ebony and ivory are so very cute and precious to say the
least ....

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, you surely got some lookers in these two. It would be hard to pick the prettiest! They are adorable.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are SO adorable, and you have a great camera there too!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone! I am so enjoying these two babies .. they are literally changing overnight! If you check out their thread in the genetics forum, you might find some interesting info genetic-wise about them.

Treesa .. the camera is my old HP 735 3.2 megapixels .. I love it (cuz it does take great pictures AND I know how to use it for the most part ), but I have been very tempted to try and learn how to use the Canon that I got my hubby for his birthday .. it's 8 megapixels.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*20 Days Old Today ..*










Terry


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Awww, the cuties!
The little red-head has the same colouring as one in 'my' feral flock that I named Rosie, and I know I shouldn't pick favourites but the little dark one is a heart-breaker, so alert and playful-looking! He reminds me of my Rufus and all the mischief he used to get up to.
Very best wishes for both of them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are both friendly little babies, but Ebony is definitely the more adventurous one. I peeked in their cage yesterday and just about fainted .. I couldn't see Ebony anywhere! After taking a closer look, he had walked up the ramp at the back of the cage and was sitting way up at the top on the ledge there and was surveying his little kingdom. They are both quite active now and are chasing Mom and Dad all over to be fed. I imagine the babies will be self feeding in another few days, however.

The huge cage they are in was once the home of a disabled pigeon who needed ramps in order to move around. Little Ebony figured it all out in short order!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, they're both just beautiful, but I do like that red coloring (not to play favorites). I love that coloring and just don't get to see it too often.

Linda


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*age*

well, now I wish I did write there b-day down. watching you post the days just makes me try to remember, all I can remember is that they where two days apart from eachother.
I want to clean that nest box so bad but I was told that it would be a bad idea until they can take care of themself.>Kevin


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pattersonk2002 said:


> well, now I wish I did write there b-day down. watching you post the days just makes me try to remember, all I can remember is that they where two days apart from eachother.
> I want to clean that nest box so bad but I was told that it would be a bad idea until they can take care of themself.>Kevin


Ebony and Ivory hatched on Dec. 28, 2008.  Grandma's know these things!  Your red babies are lovely!

Terry


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*grandma*



TAWhatley said:


> Ebony and Ivory hatched on Dec. 28, 2008.  Grandma's know these things!  Your red babies are lovely!
> 
> Terry


Now Terry, we all know how many birds you have delt with and you still let that type-o- get by. Is it not Great Grandmother>Kevin


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Now Terry, we all know how many birds you have delt with and you still let that type-o- get by. Is it not Great Grandmother>Kevin


Ya know, you are technically right!  Now I really feel old!  BUT, I guess the same goes for you as related to those lovely red babies of yours .. you are a Great Grandfather! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Babies Are Eating Seeds On Their Own Today!*

Ebony and Ivory are doing a bang up job of picking up and swallowing seeds all by themselves today! Of course, Mom and Pop are still feeding them, but it won't be long now before they are "big" birds! 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That red-head is quite a looker!! Ebony is such a solid looking baby. Both squabbies look so healthy and happy...and now we learn they are also talented!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad they're doing so well. That didn't take long, did it?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*24 Days Old ..*

New photos from today at the end of the group here: http://www.rims.net/2009Jan20

Terry


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Ya know, you are technically right!  Now I really feel old!  BUT, I guess the same goes for you as related to those lovely red babies of yours .. you are a Great Grandfather!
> 
> Terry


You have got me there, the way I figure it is that when I start hand feeding , I will be a greaat great grandpa>Kevin


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pattersonk2002 said:


> You have got me there, the way I figure it is that when I start hand feeding , I will be a greaat great grandpa>Kevin


 Got your baby bird formula and syringes handy?

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Terry, they're really growing! They look so cute together.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*hand feeding*



TAWhatley said:


> Got your baby bird formula and syringes handy?
> 
> Terry


To funny Terry, I was actually thinking about doing that, I have lost a coulple of young and I am not sure if they where born with somthing or Mom did not care for them well enough. The last time it was my Indian fans that I have waited so long for her eggs to hatch and it finally happened and the very next day , well it was flat under mom. She is sitting again as of yesterday and I don't know if I want to switch the with wood or let them hatch and hand feed or just let nature take its course. And now one more problem, do I really want to be a great great Grandpa  >Kevin


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pattersonk2002 said:


> To funny Terry, I was actually thinking about doing that, I have lost a coulple of young and I am not sure if they where born with somthing or Mom did not care for them well enough. The last time it was my Indian fans that I have waited so long for her eggs to hatch and it finally happened and the very next day , well it was flat under mom. She is sitting again as of yesterday and I don't know if I want to switch the with wood or let them hatch and hand feed or just let nature take its course. And now one more problem, do I really want to be a great great Grandpa  >Kevin


Well, if you are really wanting these babies, I would let them hatch and then watch them like a hawk to be sure they are being cared for. If the care is not what it should be from the parents, then I would pull the babies and hand feed them. It's a bit of work, but if you are successful, it's also very rewarding and the babies will be incredibly tame.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*36 Days Old Today!*





































Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the color of those Yb's are so nice! I also enjoyed seeing the green plants and the warm sun....Im sick of winter here in VA. the green plants are a good backdrop to show their color.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> the color of those Yb's are so nice! I also enjoyed seeing the green plants and the warm sun....Im sick of winter here in VA. the green plants are a good backdrop to show their color.


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the sunshine and my weeds! The babies enjoyed their time in the weeds too! 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, the babies are gorgeous. I enjoyed the "weeds" too - so lush looking. They remind me of a bed of turnip greens that we grow here in the south.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, the babies are gorgeous. I enjoyed the "weeds" too - so lush looking. They remind me of a bed of turnip greens that we grow here in the south.


Thanks, Maggie! With all the bird seed that gets spilled and flung around here, the "weeds" could be just about anything! I've had corn, sunflowers, and zucchini (don't know where those seeds could have come from) grow in the yard because of the scattered seed.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are getting really beautiful, and yes, the weeds looked great to me too. I bet they were having a blast running through them.That red color is very pretty.

Spirit wings, if you think you're tired of winter, come on up to New England and visit us for a while. LOL.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> T...I've had corn, sunflowers, and zucchini (don't know where those seeds could have come from) grow in the yard because of the scattered seed.
> Terry


Could squirrels have planted them? They planted corn in some of the planters on my deck - interesting to see that coming up through the fuchsia! 

Adorable photos. Love that adolescent face and wings!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Could squirrels have planted them? They planted corn in some of the planters on my deck - interesting to see that coming up through the fuchsia!
> 
> Adorable photos. Love that adolescent face and wings!


Have NEVER seen a squirrel in my yard .. there are some in a big park that's about two blocks away but have never had a single one here. If anything is "moving" seed around, it's rats.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Have NEVER seen a squirrel in my yard .. there are some in a big park that's about two blocks away but have never had a single one here. If anything is "moving" seed around, it's rats.
> 
> Terry


Well Terry, anytime you think that you might like a few of the darling little creatures, just let me know. I'll ship them to you --free of charge. We have many, and would be more than happy to share.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Somehow missed the last photos. PRETTY babies............


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ebony and Ivory went to live with our member, George Simon, on Tuesday. I know they will have a great life with George and will hopefully add some interesting things to the gene pool in George's loft when the time comes.

George and I have kind of a revolving door policy regarding birds that he adopts from me .. any and all are more than welcome to come back to their original home at any time.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Ebony and Ivory sure have grown up nicely with beautiful colors in their feathers.

I'm sure they will have a wonderful home with George. 

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

George is one lucky man... But he knows that already... right George!... They are beautiful Terry! Its been great to follow them through to this stage! You must have been so proud to see them off on there next adventure!... I'm glad they have such a wonderful caring home to live out forever in! SO CONGRATS George!!! and JOB well done Terry!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*grown up*



pattersonk2002 said:


> well, now I wish I did write there b-day down. watching you post the days just makes me try to remember, all I can remember is that they where two days apart from eachother.
> I want to clean that nest box so bad but I was told that it would be a bad idea until they can take care of themself.>Kevin


 Terry, I was just wondering how your's are doing and thought I would show these two all grow up and healty. I am planing on flying them this summer but I am so worried about loosing any at all becouse this is the first time I would be releasing birds since I was a teenager cleaning my Grandfathers loft. Back them I never thought about loosing birds to me it was just a job grampa wanted done now  Kevin








the top ended up being a cock bird and the bottom a cute little hen










they are all saying I want to fly: >Kevin


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful birds. BTW, you can clean the nest box. Just take them out, change the bedding, and replace them. I think people that said not to, were referring to changing the nest bowl. If you clean a nest bowl, put back the same one, or one that looks exactly like it. If not, and they are very young, the parents could abandon it. They won't do that just because you cleaned out all those poops.


----------

